# New here - can you help me interpret my labs?



## nominaomilove (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi everyone,

New here. I'm 32 years old and have had Hypo symptoms for years, but only ever tested by GPs back in the UK who've tested TSH and nothing else, and then just ignored my symptoms if they can't work out what they are.

Since moving to the US and some symptoms getting worse (swollen legs, inability to lose weight, tiredness, inability to regulate temperature, depression etc etc...) I've been tested by a functional doctor.

However I've developed another new symptom, unbearable itching all over, which is much much worse at night, it's all over my body, but predominantly head, chest, back and arms and then radiating over my whole body as the day progresses.

I'm going tomorrow to review my results, but I was wondering if anyone can help me know what to expect or questions to ask when I'm there through having a look at my results for me. The other symptoms, whilst difficult, given that I've lived with them for years, were bearable, but the itching is really devastating.

I'd be grateful for any advice. Thanks.

Thyroxine (T4) Free, Direct, S

1.11NORMAL

Reference Range: 0.82-1.77 ng/dL

Triiodothyronine (T3)

178NORMAL

Reference Range: 71-180 ng/dL

DHEA-Sulfate

206.3NORMAL

Reference Range: 84.8-378.0 ug/dL

TSH

1.060NORMAL

Reference Range: 0.450-4.500 uIU/mL

Insulin

13.1NORMAL

Reference Range: 2.6-24.9 uIU/mL

C-Reactive Protein, Quant

19.7HIGH

Reference Range: 0.0-4.9 mg/L

Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab

17NORMAL

Reference Range: 0-34 IU/mL

Thyroglobulin Antibody

<1.0

Reference Range: 0.0-0.9

Calcium, Serum

8.6LOW

Reference Range: 8.7-10.2 mg/dL


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Interesting.

While your thyroid labs aren't perfect, they aren't awful either. Are you on medication?


----------



## nominaomilove (Nov 13, 2017)

Not thyroid meds, just escitalopram for anxiety and vyvanse for ADHD


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Sounds like you need to be tested for allergies.

Your thyroid labs look pretty good. Do you have any additional thyroid lab work you can share?


----------

